# Does Geico *require* me to have...



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

...a special Uber driver insurance policy, instead of or in addition to my normal personal Geico auto policy, to drive for Uber? Thank you.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

You bet your sweet ass they do. Don't even attempt getting a quote from them if you don't intend on following through. As soon as they even get a hint you do rideshare they will be all over you. I got a quote for vehicles that weren't even eligible for use on the Uber platform (age) and they sent me forms to fill out stating I wasn't using my vehicles for business purposes.


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

I see. Ok thank you. Then let me ask this follow-up question. Is there any insurance company that does not require me to purchase special rideshare insurance?


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

millerteachglobal said:


> I see. Ok thank you. Then let me ask this follow-up question. Is there any insurance company that does not require me to purchase special rideshare insurance?


Legally, probably not, you are running a business and that requires business insurance.

You can do it without, many do, but G_d forbid you get in a bad accident. You won't be covered and neither will the pax. Uber's insurance 'might' cover it but then again maybe not. The pax coild sue you for everything you are worth.


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok thanks. Too bad that the cost of rideshare insurance is so expensive that I might as well not do it to begin with.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Actually my Geico rideshare policy isn't much more than a regular policy. Maybe go to a physical location and talk to an agent, get a quote. I did mine all online which is probably what triggered the letters.


----------



## millerteachglobal (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok thanks. I did an online quote, and it was over 4 times more than my regular policy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It really depends on the state, in some states Geico has TNC "not rideshare" insurance. In a lot of states it doesn't. You may have been quoted a commercial policy instead of TNC.

You may want to post in the city forum closest to you and see what other drivers have done.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

millerteachglobal said:


> Ok thanks. Too bad that the cost of rideshare insurance is so expensive that I might as well not do it to begin with.


Why do you think cabs cost more than Uber? Could it be they're all spending an extra $8000.00 a year for proper insurance?


----------



## beznutz (Jul 16, 2016)

This is what I received when inquiring about ride share insurance with Geico.

GEICO General Insurance Company

July 11, 2016

Dear Mr. Flores:

Good morning and thank you for contacting us today at GEICO.

I understand that you have questions regarding your current GEICO auto policy and coverage, and I would be happy to assist you.

We will provide coverage for your vehicle while it is not being used in the course of driving for UBER; however, due to our underwriting guidelines, your policy may cancel in the future due to additional risk driving for UBER causes.

It is recommended that you review the coverage offered by UBER carefully. If there is additional coverage needed, you may need to seek an insurance broker.

Thank you for the opportunity to assist you today and for using our online services.

Sincerely,

Keela M.
GEICO Internet Service Department


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

Either spend the money on the right policy or take a huge gamble. I heard of a driver getting into accidents and both his personal insurance and Uber insurance refused to cover the accident. The driver was not only on the hook for the losses but lost their drivers license due to no insurance. Not sure about your state but in mine you must be covered 100% of the time while driving or risk a FRA suspension.


----------



## beznutz (Jul 16, 2016)

Of course! My insurance is all lined up! Some quotes are way higher than other I have received.


----------



## Thomas M. Snow (May 3, 2016)

For dc area I am paying 151.00 per month for a geico Rideshare policy


----------



## beznutz (Jul 16, 2016)

No Rideshare insurance in California.

But, just transferred to Liberty Mutual, 2016 Honda Civcic and 2014 Chrysler Van = $120 per month! Both have Rideshare insurance.


----------

